# just bought a 922, remotes wont work



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

I just bought a 922 from my dealer, got a good deal but it didnt have remotes, was a replacement dish sent out by accident or something

anyhow i thought i could use the 40.0 remote i had, no luck

tried synching the 20.0 remote no luck, info screen does not show remote addressing.

Finally i tried channel 1 and then my 20.0 worked.

I then tried channel 1 on my 21.0 in tv2 mode, but all that did was control tuner 1

So i called dish and got some guy in India and he was of no help, about an hour on phone, reboot of 922 no dice, he kept telling me my remote would beep, nope no beep

He was convinced i was using the 40.0 even though i told him like 10 times i was using 20.0 for tv1 and it was functioning.

He then tried to oder me two new 40.0 remotes and i wouldnt let him since my 40.0 was brand new shrink wrapped...

What do you do for remotes on this thing???

Have had no issues with any other reciever including 510, 512, 722, 722k, 612, and all previous models like 5000 3000 2800 never any remote issues

Whats the deal??


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the DVR is using 2.4 GHz remote control;
when I had it I did control DVR by Adesso RF 2.4 GHz keyboard as a remote - works perfectly,it has native support by 922's FW


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

The 922 uses a 32.0 UHF remote, it does not seem to like IR remotes much, never got one to work with mine.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

hmm, the dish guy insisted i needed to use the 40.0.......


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

and you did try it w/out success ... hmmm


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

Jodean said:


> hmm, the dish guy insisted i needed to use the 40.0.......


Well, the last time I had a replacement receiver delivered I could not get the activation process to work online and ended up calling in and the CSR I got had NEVER dealt with a 922 and was nearly clueless as to what she had to do to get it activated. I am guessing many have no experience with them.


----------

